# Godzilla vs the Shining Gundam



## HumanWine (Jan 23, 2008)

Godzilla




Shining Gundam/Domon Kasshu- In all their glory (God Gundam included)



Case 1: a combo of all Godzillas vs Domon
Case 2: Each verison of Godzilla vs Domon
Battle takes place in.....wait for it.......wait.......WAIT FOR IT!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Toyko


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 23, 2008)

Seriously, I'm not sure who wins this... It'll be an epic fight.

Non-seriously, here's the theme song for G Gundam. 
Because it kicks ass


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 23, 2008)

Firebat said:


> Which godzilla? Showa classic, Hesei, GMK, alternate universe Godzilla.




 *edits*


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry for nerding out, I am going to have to go with GMK godzilla. His radioactive pulse alone would fry that tin can.


----------



## Fang (Jan 23, 2008)

Didn't Marvel Godzilla tank a blast from Thor?


----------



## Glued (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay, Showa Godzilla, gets chopped up and smashed like radish.

The Hesei Godzilla. When Hesei is a lot like the showa, but when he gets enraged, his body starts glowing and he becomes radioactive. Not only that, but Hesei regenerates.

Gundam defeats Hesei if he does not allow godzilla to become radioactive. Gundam has to worry about Godzilla's pulse

Melt Down Hesei also known as burning godzilla is probably the most powerful form of Godzilla period. No just no. Gundam will not, cannot and shall not ever defeat Hesei if he goes melt down. Except of course Hesei is dying when he is going into melt down, so all gundam has to do is wait for Hesei to die.

GMK: The strongest of the godzilla incarnation, except of course Melt Down Hesei. This guy  has alot of power and his skin is thick as hell. Not to mention he regenerates as well. His nuclear pulse destroys gundam and makes him short circuit.

Alternate Universe: This godzilla is immortal, cannot be killed. This dude was basically considered the Spirit of World War II. It took the spirit of Mothra, Ghidora and Baragon to defeat him and afterwards his heart started beating again without a body and he started to regenerate. Gundam can't kill this guy.

GMK Final Wars: This guy was prime and fought several monsters in a row. Once, three at a time. He has by far one of the hottest breaths of them all and could destroyed Kaiser Ghidora with a breath so strong he fried him from long distance after knocking him into out space. Of course that was after a power up.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 23, 2008)

If I recall correctly, this Gundam is significantly smaller than Gojira.

Showa series Gojira survived a nuclear bomb, so I'm handing this victory all the way down to Showa Gojira. Forget the rest, who are significantly stronger, plus regeneration. In the Heisei series, Gojira receives multiple zenkais of varrying magnitude, going from getting his lizard ass handed to him by King Ghidorah to blasting Ghidorah's head and wings off in one shot.

Then there's Burning Gojira, a planet-buster, and Final Wars Gojira, possibly the strongest yet, who can physically lift Kaiser Ghidorah, hurl him into space, and totally vaporize him with his atomic breath.

@TWF: I don't pay much attention to American comics. What's the Marvel Gojira like, and how strong is Thor in that series?


----------



## Cobra (Jan 24, 2008)

The Shining Gundam would stomp Godzilla lizard ass


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 24, 2008)

DarkCobra said:


> The Shining Gundam would stomp Godzilla lizard ass



Care to explain how, instead of just saying it would happen?


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 24, 2008)

Highgrounds, yes or no


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't claim to know everything about G Gundam. I don't claim to know everything about the various incarnations of Godzilla.

I do know, for a fact, that Shining Fingers beats EVERYTHING.


----------



## Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't claim to know everything about G Gundam. I don't claim to know everything about the various incarnations of Godzilla.
> 
> I do know, for a fact, that Shining Fingers beats EVERYTHING.



/thread over


----------



## Fang (Jan 24, 2008)

Final Wars Godzilla threw a Kaijuu and it disappeared from the horizan, he also blasted Keizer Ghidorah into space and blew him up and also reacted to an asteroid carring Monster X at near lightspeeds (don't know how the fuck he did that).

Super Atomic Spiral Ray > Shining Gundam.


----------



## Glued (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe Godzilla knew by instinct. King Ghidora has been Godzilla's enemy and rival for many films. It was his destiny to fight him in his last battle. He knew.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 24, 2008)

It wasn't King Ghidorah, though. It was Kaiser Ghidorah.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 24, 2008)

How fast was godzilla again?


----------



## Random Nobody (Jan 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't claim to know everything about G Gundam. I don't claim to know everything about the various incarnations of Godzilla.
> 
> I do know, for a fact, that Shining Fingers beats EVERYTHING.



Except this:


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 25, 2008)

Depends on what version of Godzilla...some are larger, smaller....more uber, or more susceptible to damage.

The most godlike is GMK Oni Godzilla. He's called Oni Godzilla because he's literally a demon. He's all the hatred, despair and agony of the Japanese people who died in WWII, and their restless spirits reanimated the corpse of 1954 Godzilla, making him an immortal demon.

 He can regenerate from nothing but a heart, and his breath can dissentegrate fully grown Kaiju like Mothra and King Ghidorah in a single blast.


----------



## Wein (Jun 26, 2008)

Domon's Erupting Burning Sekiha Tenkyoken would waste Godzilla.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jun 27, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Depends on what version of Godzilla...some are larger, smaller....more uber, or more susceptible to damage.
> 
> The most godlike is GMK Oni Godzilla. He's called Oni Godzilla because he's literally a demon. He's all the hatred, despair and agony of the Japanese people who died in WWII, and their restless spirits reanimated the corpse of 1954 Godzilla, making him an immortal demon.
> 
> He can regenerate from nothing but a heart, and his breath can dissentegrate fully grown Kaiju like Mothra and King Ghidorah in a single blast.



Which tells us nothing.

The Kaiju in that movie were tiny compared to Heisei era or Final Wars.

We also don't see Godzilla regenerate from being a heart. We just see him surviving as a heart as far as I remember.

Not to forget that in Fight 1 Domon has to fight against all Godzillas at once, which will be a massive stomp in favor of the Big Gs.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 27, 2008)

Necro much?

And Domon's 1337 speech owns everything. Everything at all.

Because this hand of his! It's burning red!


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Jun 27, 2008)

God damnit. I didn't even look at the date of the thread...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2008)

Godzilla in Godzilla vs Megaguirus was tanking black holes.  This is a total rape stomp thread.


----------

